# Need Your Prayers Esp those in Sask, Canada



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Guys my Mum called me yesterday with this news 

http://www.thegeorgian.ca/News/2011-08-12/article-2704886/Search-continues-for-Carol-King/1

Carol is a family cousin. I havent met her yet as my Mum's side lives so far away. Origionally we hail from Newfoundloand area.

Hedgie friends if ANYONE has seen her PLEASE contact the people listed below.

Never expect stuff like this to hit so close to your family 

Meg


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry! I truely hope they find her. I'll be keeping you & your family in my prayers.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry! I will keep her and your fmaily in my thoughts. I hope they find her as well!


----------



## kelybely (Oct 19, 2010)

Sorry to hear the news. I hope everything will trun out okay.


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

http://m.ctv.ca/saskatoon/20110817/sas- ... 10817.html

Search is on ...


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow, how awful. I sure hope they concentrate on the person that was harassing her and I hope they find her safe.


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Me too Nancy  praying and I'm non religious


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

Hope they find her! Praying for her and everyone affected. 

Is there any update?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm keeping her, you and your family on my thoughts and prays. I'm so sorry this is happening.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this is happening to your family


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

Any updates? I hope she is ok!


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Nothing yet;

http://www.thestar.com/mobile/news/cana ... le/1040916

Had my candles lit since yesterday only putting them out when I'm asleep or out of the house.

I appreciate your support guys Truley. You never think something like this will happen until it does.

Will keep you all in the loop

- Meg


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

This is awful, I'm so sorry. Just, worst nightmare. I'm hoping for her soon, safe return. Please do keep us updated.


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

UPDATE: 12 hour search yesterday and nothing. Please keep your positive energy up HHC. This isnt looking positive


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh my, I am so sorry to hear this. I hope they find her very soon; safe and sound. I'll be keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/saskatche ... g.facebook

Not looking good


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear this about Carol. Praying for her and your family. Thank you for the updates. Please continue to post news as you recieve it. Thanks. HUGS!


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Its over. Yesterday I saw the facebook post I never.wanted to see. Dental records confirmed it: the body found saturday belongs to my cousin.

*silence*

I don't think I've ever felt emotions like this before. Its just ....


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So sorry, you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh no. I am so sorry. That is ... the worst nightmare. My condolences and sympathy to you and your family and Carol's family. You are all in my thoughts.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

oh no. I'm so sorry. My thoughts are with your family and I hope they catch who did this so there can be some closure.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I am so sorry. Sending prayers to your family. Hugs


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, I'm so sorry. Praying for you and your family. HUGS.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I saw a new article about this and my heart just dropped. I am so sorry for your and your family's loss, this is a terrible thing to have happen. I'm glad she has been found and can now be put to rest -hugsss-


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

*hugs all my human and hedgie friends*



Thank you all for your kind words. Mum called last night after speaking to my aunt. Not a happy conversation.

I took today off work, deep in thought trying to come to terms with all this. Trying to get some packing done and such, so far little done and 2 - 2 hour naps and not feeling any better.

Your love and support means a lot to me guys. Thank you again

Meg


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Im so sorry  I hope they find the man who did this. Its awful to think someone could do such a thing but they are out there. If you need any support im here as well as HHC  


HUGS!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I am so, so sorry. I'll be keeping you & your family in my prayers.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh no, this is so awful. I'm so sorry for your loss. I will pray for you and your family. *hugs*


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear how this ended; I can't imagine how hard this must be for you and your family. Please know that I am keeping you all in my thoughts. I hope that your family can come together and support one another through this difficult time. I'm sending you HUGS via the internet.


----------

